# Is this honey locust?



## windyridgebowman (Apr 29, 2013)

[attachment=24082][attachment=24083][attachment=24084][attachment=24085][attachment=24086][attachment=24087][attachment=24088]This is a large tree 30 inch diameter. very hard, no bark left, Father in law says he thinks it is honey locust, that he dropped years ago. I thought honey locust didn't spalt and this has some spalting. It has some neat black and orange-pink grain.I need to make sure what it is before I try to sell it. a picture of some strange wormy fbe also. that was laying beside of it. thanks for any help.


----------



## bobhasen (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but it is cool


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 29, 2013)

I Had A Slice OF Apple That Did That Once.
Left It One Side Down On The Grass, Wait A Week, Flip. Stained Like Crazy Instantly.

Is It Stringy When You Peel At a Corner?


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 30, 2013)

The_Architect_23 said:


> I Had A Slice OF Apple That Did That Once.
> Left It One Side Down On The Grass, Wait A Week, Flip. Stained Like Crazy Instantly.
> 
> Is It Stringy When You Peel At a Corner?



No , not at all. hard heavy wood, very solid. This also is the top of the log, not touching the ground, so it's not water stain.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 30, 2013)

What ever it is is cool and I want some lol.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep that's definitely honey locust, looks just like the one and only honey locust I cut down, did the tree have any shake in it? I guess its pretty common with honey locust and the tree I cut had it throughout


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 30, 2013)

wyowoodwrker said:


> What ever it is is cool and I want some lol.



I may have thrown a piece in the box I sent you today Nick, If not tell me how much you want, The log is 30 inch or bigger on the small end, and a large crotch.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 30, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Yep that's definitely honey locust, looks just like the one and only honey locust I cut down, did the tree have any shake in it? I guess its pretty common with honey locust and the tree I cut had it throughout


 No shake at all that I can see. Father -in-law says he cut it down ten years ago, and used the limbs for firewood.


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 30, 2013)

I want me some of that! Put me on the list when you get ready to sell some call blanks. 

Thank
Brent


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 30, 2013)

I will try to get it over to the ,for sale forum when I get home from work, now that I'm sure what it is.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 30, 2013)

windyridgebowman said:


> wyowoodwrker said:
> 
> 
> > What ever it is is cool and I want some lol.
> ...



Box? What box...  

Ok cant wait to see whats in it.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 30, 2013)

wyowoodwrker said:


> windyridgebowman said:
> 
> 
> > wyowoodwrker said:
> ...


I didn't want to make you wait until Oct. Don't be scared , other than the pen blanks you wanted, the rest is free. lol.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 30, 2013)

Well thank you I really appreciate that. Send me a total and I will get you paid on Friday.


----------

